# Is my CU account unknown to my bank?



## RiddleMeThis (5 Sep 2012)

If I have never had any inter-account transactions between my bank account and my CU account, will my bank be oblivious to the existence of my CU account (in the event that I don't volunteer its existence)?


----------



## Slim (5 Sep 2012)

RiddleMeThis said:


> If I have never had any inter-account transactions between my bank account and my CU account, will my bank be oblivious to the existence of my CU account (in the event that I don't volunteer its existence)?


 
Yes, the bank will not know of its existence...but if you borrow from your CU, it may show up on the Irish Credit Bureau register. Some CUs are members.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (5 Sep 2012)

Thanks.  No CU loans, just a rainy day fund that I don't want the bank eyeing if I apply for a bank loan.


----------



## amtc (8 Sep 2012)

My ICB account doesn't show my CU (only savings) - or my AIB credit card (clear). (last people enquiring were BOI)


----------

